# Custom Haunt Sign Lettering



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey gang,

Just wanted to share a link I found to a company that can do custom wooden lettering for your haunt signs.

Separate Unpainted Wooden Letters

I asked them to do my haunts' name in the Haunted Mansion font (they have a lot of fonts online, but didnt have Ravenscroft) so I sent them a PDF with the name of the haunt and they cut the letters out for me in the size I required.

They arrived yesterday and are now attached to a nice french provincial style wooden plaque and covered in "stone" spray paint.










Tomorrow it's getting weathered to help bring out the lettering and ornamental pieces.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Looks lovely, very professional!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks! I'm hoping that with a little TLC it will look more like aged stone.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cool service. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a finished picture of the sign









I might go back and darken up some spots, but overall I'm pretty happy with it.

Best thing about it, it only cost me about $30.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

wow!!!! That looks great!! can we get a how-to???


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

It was really quite simple. 

I contacted the website I listed above about cutting the letters I needed in the font I required.

Once they arrived, I went to Michael's arts & crafts and bought a wood plaque blank and some additional pre carved wood trim.

Next I hot glued the letters and trim pieces where I wanted them and primed the entire piece with Kilz brand primer.

Once the primer was dry I used some of the faux stone spray paint to give it a concrete look (as seen in the original post). Then I used some acrylic paint to weather the sign. 

I started the weathering around all of the letters using a dry brush paint technique with a shade of gray just slightly darker than the color of the spray paint, just to help bring out the letters against the lighter background.

Once that dried, I repeated the process around the right side of the lettering to help give it more of a shadowed look. I did the same with the wood trim pieces.

Next I added some "cracks" and wear marks, etc. by watering down the paint. 

To finish it off, I watered down some brown and some white paint to give it a bit more weathered look. I applied it with a q-tip and wiped away with a rag. 










And that's all she wrote.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Wow*

Fantastic Work, It looks Great


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It's creepily beautiful.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great Job. That looks really good.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Fantastic sign. This has been added and moved to near the top of my list.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, nice job and not too expensive for the letters!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Here's a finished picture of the sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic! Beautiful job!

It's a little hard to get a sense of scale from the pic. How tall are the letters you ordered?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw your sign and love it. Came out looking very professional. Thanks for the lettering source.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

DITTO..... Great work.


----------



## HeadlessAxeman (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow...nice work! It gives me some ideas....
Rob


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

How cool! It looks really professional, too.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks sweet! Thanks for the info.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks great! Happy haunting!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You did a fabulous job on this, thanks for sharing the idea and the how - to!!*


----------



## SinisterSmitty (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet sign idea!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this link! I just ordered some letters for my sign.  I can't wait!!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

That looks great. Now I'm thinking of doing something like that for some of my signs. You did an awesome job on the finish.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

TK421 said:


> That looks fantastic! Beautiful job!
> 
> It's a little hard to get a sense of scale from the pic. How tall are the letters you ordered?


They're roughly 2.5" - 3" if memory serves me.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, Dminor, nice find! I just placed an order for 64 letters for my anti-theft sign...
Your sign looks amazing, btw! Great job!!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice sign. I like it!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got my letters today, thanks Dminor, for the inspiration...gotta make a michael's run tomorrow! I may use my leftover pink foam and just get the decorative detailing, for my anti-theft sign!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Got my letters a couple days ago. I'm currently working on my sign. Will post pics soon. 
p.s. The letters look AWESOME.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha...was off today, so working on mine as well!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

davy2 said:


> Hey, Dminor, nice find! I just placed an order for 64 letters for my anti-theft sign...
> Your sign looks amazing, btw! Great job!!


Just finished looking at your sign, it looks great too! I'm glad to see that you guys are getting use out of the custom letter company I found.


----------

